# proper ventalation



## old timer 4311 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

After taking a 5 year break I'm getting back into growing my own stash. Previously had a 4x4 hydro setup in college with air cooled hps. 

Now I'm down sizing. I built a 2x1x4 (LxWxH) plywood box. I have it setup to run max 12 23w CFLs. 

I cant seem to keep the temps down using my current setup and not sure if i'll ever be able too. 

I have one of those 6" booster fans from the box store going into my carbon filter. I have (4) 1" passive intakes in the bottom of the box. It just isnt enough. The outside temp is steady at 71 (basement).

Am i going to have to setup for a vortex or similar centrifugal fan? If so,  will i be able to get away with a 4"? 

If i do up the cfm, i have the room to add additional passive intakes so that isnt a problem. 

Thanks for the help guys, its good to be back.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 6, 2012)

-Yes a 4" will do

-Yes get a centrifugal


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 6, 2012)

I second that!! Those duct fans are worse than worthless in my opinion, because they don't develop vacume, they won't pull in the fresh air like you need it. Get the 4" centrifugal


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 6, 2012)

And go down to home depot and get a 6'(smallest there is), R6 bag on insulated duct to wrap that duct in. Be astonished at the sound diff.


----------



## old timer 4311 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ended up getting a 6" hydro farm which i'll install this weekend. I agree the 4" will get me where i need to be for now but the 6" will be better for the future. Ill see how loud the fan is before bothering with the insulation. The box is in the basement in my workshop so noise isnt a major issue. 

Already planning my next grow. Just need to finish a few things in the shop to get the placement down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

Booster fans are not meant to be stand alone fans and do not have nearly enough power to be connected to a carbon filter.  I would not use the carbon filter until you need it as the booster fan is really not going to have enough oommph to push anything through a filter.

I would also recommend that you save for a small HPS.  You are running 276 watts and only emitting about 16,000-17,000 lumens.  A 250W HPS will give you about 28,000 lumens with less power usage and less heat.  It also penetrates far better than the CFLs.


----------



## old timer 4311 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ended up with a 6" hydro farm. I also installed a speed controller. Running it at low pulls a hell of a lot of air. 

I agree with the hps. Just messing around getting back into things with the cfl. Will prob use this box to keep a male in eventually. In a few months ill build a much bigger box and use a hps.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2012)

You won't last a few months. As soon as those kids get going and fill that box up, you will be building one twice that size or you'll be buying a tent to move the babies into for flowering.  you can't help it, this stuff gets into your soul and you have to grow


----------



## old timer 4311 (Sep 9, 2012)

Totally agree. Its been 5 years since last grow and love getting back into it. 

Cant wait to get a real grow going. Just need to finish a few things, router table and portable base for my table saw. Love building things and love growing. Should be fun times coming up.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 25, 2012)

I used one of those 6inch booster fans on one of my passive intakes to make it active.  Pushing in fresh air along with a main fan pulling it out, seems to work pretty well so far in the test trials, whether its needed or not probably open for debate.


----------



## Old Resin (Oct 26, 2012)

I use a 6" booster fan between two 1000 w hps. It kicks on with the lights.
It keeps the fixtures cool enough that you can lay your hand on them.
However, I'm pulling in from a fresh air vent-and venting outside-no smell being exhausted. Since the intake and exhaust are underneath my deck-they are both hidden. This also allows me to draw cooler-shaded air in the summer time.  These booster fans really don't create a lot of vacum-but if you use it to push fresh air straight through your lights, they will move enough air to cool your lights-and they are both cheaper to buy and operate than the Vortex fans. Design is the key.


----------

